# [OOC]Through Darkness, Light



## Macbeth (Sep 14, 2003)

The Out-Of-Character thread for my Arcana Unearthed game, Through Darkness, Light.

Rouges Gallery





_
And oftentimes, to win us to our harm,
The instruments of darkness tell us truths,
Win us with honest trifles, to betray 's
In deepest consequence.
William Shakespeare, Macbeth. Act i. Sc. 3._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

Macbeth, is Kelsis ok?  I know the poisonmaking is a bit out there, and if you would prefer that I not have it, I can swap it out for something.  It's not generally something she lets people know, as she tends to use it in emergencies.


----------



## Arador (Sep 14, 2003)

Here is a link to my character, in PDF format. 
If you want, I could just retype him for a post. He is a Sibbecai Champion of Death - but not in the 'evil' sense, more of a cold, anti-undead, type character. His name is Maedril.

I don't have has background finished - I'll post that later.
http://66.246.35.48/~rhsclubs/maedril.pdf
or http://www.rhsclubs.org/maedril.pdf
Edit: Appears the domain is having some issues, so the ip url will have to do for now.

Is he acceptable?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 14, 2003)

Both of the characters look fine, you might want to start discussing how these characters came to know each other. We seem to have quite a few sibeecai, not that bothers me, I just thought I'd give a warning to anybody still considering their characters race.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

Just thought I should mention that the quotes (currently one at the begining of each thread, they will soon start to appear other places, maybe in posts not related to this game) are there for a reason. Players who pay attention to the quotes may get some... knowledge out of it. Mind you, these quotes may appear in other posts by me, so you never know where you'll find them. I will, however, only post quotes relating to this game in threads in the Talking the Talk, Playing the Game, Rouges gallery, and Living Enworld forums. So, if you see a quote in one of my posts in the General forum, it likely dosen't concern this game. But any post I make in the above forums may contain quotes that apply to our game. Then again they may not. You can enjoy the game without reading any of these quotes but players who see more of the quotes may be able to form a prediction about the adventure. This is just my way of rewarding players who really want to be involved in the game.  






_
Was ever book containing such vile matter
So fairly bound? O, that deceit should dwell
In such a gorgeous palace!
William Shakespeare, Romeo and Juliet. Act iii. Sc. 2. _


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

There are now 6 quotes spread throught the forums I mentioned above. They all have little meaning now, and they probably won't be enough for anybody to geuss whats ahead, in fact the probably won't make much sense at all until after the events they refer to. But, you might just be able to make sense of them far enough ahead of the events they reference to get some advantage. But then again, some of them refer more to general themes (which should be able to pick up on) then specific events.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

Arador, I think Maedril and Kelsis would get along splendidly.  She would get along very well with someone who has a firm purpose in life, and the fact that he's sibeccai makes it easier for her to get along with him.  

Perhaps they fought together at one point?  Maybe Kelsis came upon Maedril when he was in a fight and was willing to lend a hand.  She probably had to get bailed out at one point, but she would have been very impressed by his tenaciousness and thoroughness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Murphy's Law, I know you don't want everyone to know your background.  Technically speaking, everyone doesn't know mine either, I just have in the post for completeness' sake.

But if you don't want to post your background, would you mind terribly posting your appearance and personality so I can begin to formulate how Kelsis knows Kel?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 15, 2003)

*Appearnece*

Sure, I'd be happy to add Kel's appearence. I'll add that sometime tonigt or early tomorrow. Also, is the name Kel too close to Kelsis? Should I change it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

You don't have to, I rather think it adds realism.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, I got what I want to play.  It's gonna be..............

...................  *drum roll please* .......................

...................

..................

....................

...................

...................  *I bet your all excited to know this, aren't ya   *

...................

...................

...................

...................

...................  *Giant Runethane*  

...................  * ta da   *

I'll post my character tomorrow after I make him.  Il-Darathka is his name, a master of runes is his game.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 15, 2003)

MB, I must have failed my thread Search roll but can't find character generation rules.

As I said in the previous thread, I'm thinking of either a Giant Warmain or a Verrik Mind Witch.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

Cordo, look at the bottom of the first post in that thread.  



			
				Macbeth said:
			
		

> Also, I think I'm ready to start taking players for my game, heres the basic info:
> 30 Point Buy for stats
> Maximum Starting gold
> I'd like to have most of the PCs begin play already knowing each other. How they know each other and what they think of each other is toally up to the players, I just prefer to run games this way (seeing how the players decide the PCs met is always fun).


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2003)

Just got back from vacation.  Thanks for including me Macbeth I'm definitely game.  I will read up on everything so far and post a character idea tomorrow after a bit of sleep.


----------



## Arador (Sep 15, 2003)

> Arador, I think Maedril and Kelsis would get along splendidly. She would get along very well with someone who has a firm purpose in life, and the fact that he's sibeccai makes it easier for her to get along with him.
> 
> Perhaps they fought together at one point? Maybe Kelsis came upon Maedril when he was in a fight and was willing to lend a hand. She probably had to get bailed out at one point, but she would have been very impressed by his tenaciousness and thoroughness.




Sounds like a good idea to me - though Maedril isn't exactly the type to get very close to people. He knows to well that death comes quickly to all (particularly sibeccai...). However, Maedril always sees the advantages of travelling with companions - all the easier to put down the more powerful dangers. And then maybe he can keep the party he is with from unleashing something like what destroyed his village.

Hmmmmm.....I think it might be interesting to have had Kelsis and Maedril travelling together for some time before joining up with the party - we both have come to rely on each other in different situations, we both owe each other.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, finally got around to posting Kel's appearence, so here it gos:
Kel the Schemer is thin and lithe for a Sibeccai, but deceptively hardy. His fine fur is a deep black that, in the right light, resembles scales. His ears are ragged, a clear sign of his rough past, and he has several visible scars on his arms and legs. His eyes narrow to mere slits when he glares, giving him a snake-like appearence. He always wears his battle claw, and keeps his buckler on unless it is absolutely nessecary to remove it. All of his weapons are crafted with a serpent motif, especially his prized litorian bolas.

That enough? I think it describes him fairly well. I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

Arador, that sounds cool.  I'd go with that.

Murphy's Law - neat description.  Do you have a personality hammered out for Kel yet?  I mean, if I were to go up to him an introduce myself, how would he react?  I just want to know so I (and everyone else) would be able to understand how my character would interact with him.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, as for personality, Kel tends to make friends quickly, and has a kind of self-interested loyalty. He helps his friends because it helps him, and so he is loyal. He always seems friendly, but his motives are hard to geuss. He will always welcome new people, but he seems to keep them at arm's length, never really letting anybody get to know him. He makes many friends, but none that know more about him then he lets them know, and he lets them know next to nothing. To sum him up in a couple of words: a mysteriously friendly stranger.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

Good, good, it looks like the characters are shaping up nicely, just wanted to let everybody know that Murphy's Law has sent me a background for his character, so this whole man of mystery thing isn't just an excuse for not writing up his history.

And, in a more general area, heres a few buts of information important to the game:


I'd like to see roughly a post every ther day, just to keep moving. If you feel you have nothing to say, fine, please don't post just for the sake of posting, I just wanted to give you an idea of how fast I'm planing on moving. If thats too fast, no problem, I can slow down, but a posts every other day is the goal.
No editing of in game posts. I'm fine with some missed spellings and such, and if there are any serious revisions, post them here, and we'll work things out.
 Try to keep your sigs out of in game posts, and I'll try to do the same. I don't mind if you forget it and leave your sig in, just try to keep them out.
Anything thats out of character in the in character thread should have 







*OOC:*


 before it and 





 after it, to help me know where the OOC stuff is, and to help seperate the character stuff from the player stuff.
Anything your character says should have quotation marks around it, and if you really want to make spoken word clear, you can make it bold, but it's not required.
 If you would like to speak in a different language then Common, begin it with [name of language] then (spoiler) (use []'s instead of ()'s for the spoiler part) and (/spoiler) [/name of language] (again, []'s instead of ()'s for the spoiler tag). If you are reading the post, and you character dosen't know the language, don't highlite the text and you won't be able to see it.
For example:
to say "Kill the short one" in Giant, you would use the above format and get [Giant](spoiler)"Kill the short one"(/spoiler)[/Giant] ([]'s instead of ()'s for the spoilers).
Your post would look like:
[Giant]



Spoiler



"Kill the short one"


[/Giant]

(try highliting the text)

Thats all I can think of. I'll post more as I think of it...


----------



## ES2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, since Giants and Sibeccai (I never spell that right) are great friends, would any of the three want to know my character before the game begins.  I figure that I just got done studying with my teacher and learned my first runes and spells before traveling, but the entire background I'm still coming up with.  I'll post the character soon.

I want it to be good.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nebben, Faen Mageblade 1*

One other general thing for in character posts:

In all in character posts, at least for a while, please put your the character Name, race, and class/level in the subject line. the subject for this post is an example using a faen mage blade named Nebben as the character. So if I was playing Nebben, this is what my subject line would look like for the first few posts.
As with my other format ideas, if you forget it, oh well, but the more you can remember it, the better. It helps everyone, including me, associate a poster name and avatar with a character.


----------



## Arador (Sep 16, 2003)

*Maedril, Sibeccai Champion of Death 1*

I changed my avatar to be a bit more distinctive - although is it illegal for me to use the sibeccai mini picture from the AU website? That is what I just put up....

Anyways, when were you thinking of starting the IC stuff?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 16, 2003)

You don't need to have your char name in the subject yet, you only need to do that in the IC thread. Nice Avatar. I was thinking of getting started on Friday, giving everybody time to get characters together.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2003)

working on my character today, i should have him up by tonight or tomorrow.  I will be playing a Mageblade i think, not sure what race yet.  was originally thinking Sibbecai, but it would appear that there are already lots of them here   hey you know we as players should start keeping track of Macbeth's cryptic Shakespear quotes, especially those from outside this game


----------



## Arador (Sep 16, 2003)

Macbeth - would you be fine with us keeping a running list of all the quotes in this thread? Or would you rather we not clutter up the thread?


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll try to get my litorian totem warrior up Tuesday. If not then, then I'll have him up Thursday (ah, the vagaries of intership and class schedules!  ).


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok after some brainstorming I'm heavily leaning towards a female giant warmain, Aoe-Narara.  Aoe-Narara will be very traditional in her upbringing, training, and thinking. Her main motivation for adventure will be the personal growth facing challenges forces upon her, which will help push her along the path of Shu-Rin.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Macbeth: I posted in the recruiting thread as well - I'd very much like to join in the game if you still have space.  I'm in another game, but could definately handle this one as well, especially if it's only every other day.

Seems like the party is a bit low on the magical side from reading over this thread - I could easily do a magister, or a Litorian Totem Warrior, or anything else that's needed....

Just lemme know if there's space, and what people would like.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 16, 2003)

To answer a couple of questions:
 First, feel free to use this thread to catalogue my quotes. I thought this kind of scavanger hunt would make a cool little meta-game thingy, and this thread is for meta-game stuff, so post away. And, btw, not all quotes will be Shaekspeare, I have already posted one non Shakespear, and there will be more. However, if you look hard enough there's a Shakespeare quote for anything, so there will be quite a few Shakespear quotes.

 Second, I think that Dead_Radish will fill our last spot, making this game closed. I will still take an alternate if anybody really wanted to join but didn't make it, but I think we've got enough players.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 16, 2003)

One other thing, Deda-Radish, we already have a Litorian Totem warrior, so you might want to consider a different class. The magister idea might be good, as I'd like to get some experience with the magic system, but its your character, not mine, so play what you want to play.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Woo hoo!  A magister sounds great to me - I've only played a Greenbond so far, so playing around with the complex spells will be entertaining.  I'll work up a character RSN.

As far as I see, there's a Sib. Akashik, Sib. Champion of Death, Sib. Snake Totem, Litorian Totem and Giant Warmain.  Is this about right?


----------



## ecla (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks Like I was Too Slow*



			
				Macbeth said:
			
		

> Second, I think that Dead_Radish will fill our last spot,
> making this game closed. I will still take an alternate if anybody really wanted to join but didn't make it, but I think we've got enough players.




Sniff


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2003)

ecla said:
			
		

> Sniff




Ecla, if Macbeth doesn't mind, I'll step aside for you to play, and then stick with dead_radish's game.  I was down for a litorian totem warrior, so the party might need a melee-ish guy to replace me if you take my spot, but it's probably not that important.

EDIT:  Just to be clear, I mean no offense to Macbeth by possibly opting out of his game.  I'm sure he will be great to play with, I just want to make sure everyone who wants to play gets a chance.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool. Whatever player I get, I'm fine with. Don't mind you leaving Garyh, but having you in the game would be fun, so either way. Anybody found any interesting qoutes on the boatrds lately...


----------



## ecla (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Garyh.  Much appreciated


----------



## ecla (Sep 17, 2003)

*Meet Aernoeth Swiftblade*

I'm going to make a male Quickling Faen Unfettered who goes by the name of Aernoeth Swiftblade.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad to see some faen, the consept (both for your char and the faen concept in general) seems very interesting. I hope to see many gods created on the spot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am going to go with the Litorian Mageblade then.  I'll have him posted up later today if all goes well.

Edit: Make that Litorian. Thought one of the garyh was playing one of the Sibeccai there for a sec.  Looking back I see that we still have 3 of them.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay - I ended up with a Loresong Magister.  I'll post him up in the Rogue's Gallery tomorrow, along with his background.

So, people with backstories, anyone have a space to fit a loresong with far too much schooling in?  He's fairly weak physically, so he could have easily had any warrior type for an escort/bodyguard in the past, if anyone would be likely to do that....


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like the God of character creation is the first one ...


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 17, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Okay - I ended up with a Loresong Magister.  I'll post him up in the Rogue's Gallery tomorrow, along with his background.
> 
> So, people with backstories, anyone have a space to fit a loresong with far too much schooling in?  He's fairly weak physically, so he could have easily had any warrior type for an escort/bodyguard in the past, if anyone would be likely to do that....




Radish ... purrhaps your Loresong is a pal of my Quickling?  While too proud and independent to be a bodyguard or other hireling, Aernoeth could be a loyal friend of some kind


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Certainly works for me.  My faen spent a goodly portion of his life in acadmies and schools.  If you have any school bg, we could be old school chums.  If not, then we could have easily met up later and become friends.  I'll soon have a bg up in the RG, so people can look it over a bit...


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 19, 2003)

How about we met up on the road somewheres.  Any of the regular cliches can work - I saved your life or you saved mine, that sort of thing


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

well, If at all possible I'd like to get started tomorrow. Any chance of getting those last fwe characters in by tomorrow afternoon? If its too much to ask, I can wait, but plaese gett hem in as soon as possible.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

Just wanted to add a list of players, with notes on who has and hasn't posted characters.

Murphy's Law
Ray Silver
Arador
ES2*
Cordo*
Erekose13
dead_radish
Ecla*
Aernoeth
 *Has not yet posted a character

 So when we get three more characters, we'll be good to go. As I sadi above: tomorrow would be good, buit if thats not possible I can wait.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

elca is aernoeth I think.  the post above by ecla says that his character will be named Aernoeth Swiftblade, so I thought he registered a new account for that character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, elca is Aernoeth.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, sorry for that, I was wondering why I had 1 too many players, and I didn't put 2 and 2 together because I was posting in a hurry. Heres what the above post should have been:


 Murphy's Law
 Ray Silver
 Arador
 ES2*
 Cordo*
 Erekose13
 dead_radish
 Aernoeth


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

ES2 posted in the AU recruitment thread that he would drop out if some of the newer players wanted in.  I am hoping that he still checks here cause more games have opened up for those new players.


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 19, 2003)

oops didn't mean to be confusing 

Macbeth, where in the lands of the Diamond Throne are you planning on beginning the game?

If there has been some discussion regarding the setting earlier, just point me to it


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

well, as for the diamond throne setting, it won't be in the setting, as such, but it wont be out of it either. In the intesest of the people who don't have the diamond throne, (inclduing me) the setting will be in the diamond throne in general, but not in a specific place thats described in the PDF. It will begin in an area of my own creation that should be easily enough added to teh diamond throne at a future date if I scrounge up the money for the PDF (I know it dosen't cost much, but I have very little spending at this point since school just started). If you have somthing Diamond throne specicifc you'd like to use, feel free to run it by me, but for now I'm keeping it general.

We may or may not have es2, I'll post in the AU thread to see if he's still interested. If we don't have es2, would you guys rather have me recruit another player, or should we just drop a spot. Any news from Cordo?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrr, Avast me mateys, be we getting this game underway this fine pirate day, or will ye keep Cap'n Macbeth waiting another morn?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Sailor Kelsis be ready to swab the deck and seek adventure, cap'n!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 19, 2003)

I be reportin' fer duty as well, cap'n MacBeth, meanest pirate to sail the seas since Orangebeard!

Aernoth: Works for me.  I'm gonna say it's a lot more likely you saved my life than vice-versa, especially considering Aelin's perceptiveness.  

I'll add that to the RG bit.


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 20, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Aernoth: Works for me.  I'm gonna say it's a lot more likely you saved my life than vice-versa, especially considering Aelin's perceptiveness.
> 
> I'll add that to the RG bit.




Sure thing.  Now its time to buckle a little swash!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, unless I hear from Cordo or es2 tomorrow, I'm goign to start the game tomorrow night, so Cordo and es2, if you still want your spots, post soon. If either of you have not posted come Saturday night, I'm going to start the game and we can bring you in a little later if need be.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 20, 2003)

Crows nest is reportin clear sailin capt'n.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2003)

Ok, final character interaction information for Kelsis.  She's been traveling with Maedril for a while after they met during a fight.  Maedril was fighting, and Kelsis (being a thrill-seeker and combat is the ultimate thrill) joined him to lend a hand.  His blade stopped swords at her back, but she was able to hold on her own... more or less.  But she was impressed by him and the two have traveled together for a while.  

During her travels she met Kel, another sibaccai.  He too was a fighter, though he seems more open than either of them.  His willingness to help has been greatly appreciated.  He is quite unwilling to divulge much of his past, which makes him intriguing to Kelsis.  She tries to dig subtlely whenever she can to find out more about him.

The two faen occasionally end up rubbing Kelsis the wrong way.  Aelin mostly because he tries to consult his books for _everything_, which wastes too much time in Kelsis' mind.  Aernoeth isn't nearly as bad, though his flighty nature is in a direct contrast to Kelsis' focus.  He usually tries to get her to lighten up, she always tries to get him grounded.

Chenroeth has a confident manner, something that Kelsis always appreciates, though his brashness has gotten him in trouble a time or two.  He sometimes seems to have no common sense, and often seems to act outside of his means or authority.  While he's quite capable of holding on his own to back up his boasting words, Kelsis can occasionally be seen shaking her head in exasperation whenever this happens.

[Note:  I'm not actually saying that Kelsis hates anyone in the group, but I expect some good quipping between Aernoeth and Kelsis, for instance.  Quipping is fun...]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi yes I do want my spot...  I'll get my character up in 8 to 9 hours from now.  I believe you have the name above, and I am going with Female Giant Warmain.  Basically she is going to be a very traditional Giant type, a firm believer in Giant culture and believer in their contribution in the lands of the giant throne.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks good to me.  I have Aelin fully updated now - backstory and description added (and edited for some amusing mistakes), so I'm ready as soon as possible!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 20, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Hi yes I do want my spot...  I'll get my character up in 8 to 9 hours from now.  I believe you have the name above, and I am going with Female Giant Warmain.  Basically she is going to be a very traditional Giant type, a firm believer in Giant culture and believer in their contribution in the lands of the giant throne.



Glad to hear your still with us Cordo. Since we've heard back from you and now I know that your still playing, I can wait for your char, take your time, no hurry.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 21, 2003)

Character is up! Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 21, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Character is up! Apologies for the delay.



No problem, Cordo, let me take a quick look over the character, put  a few things together, and get the IC thread started.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 21, 2003)

Also, Ray Silver gets my gratitude for putting together the story of how Kelsis, Kel, and some of the others ended up together. That saves me a lot of time, and helps the game run more smoothely, so expect a little extra XP, or maybe even a hero point as a reward. Thanks again, Ray.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks!  Just doing my part Mr. DM.  

Right now I'm getting this picture in my head of the giantess warmain in back of three weapons-happy sibaccai, which are in turn behind two faen... one with a book, and one with a winning smile...  Sounds like the cover of a comic book!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 21, 2003)

The IC thread is up and running, I hope that that opening works for eveybody. Its up to you if you take the old women's offer or not, I don't want you guys to feel plot-hammered. Weather you take her offer or don't take her offer, there's always an adventure where I'm concerned.


----------



## Arador (Sep 21, 2003)

GAH - I by mistake left my signature in the PbP thread. I know you don't want us editing the posts, but after you have read it Macbeth, can I go and delete it?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 21, 2003)

Arador said:
			
		

> GAH - I by mistake left my signature in the PbP thread. I know you don't want us editing the posts, but after you have read it Macbeth, can I go and delete it?



In general I would say don't worry about it, but since I have read the post, you can edit it if you really want to. Also, You'll notice that I edited my first post before anybody read it. Don't worry, I won't break my own rules, but since nobody had read it yet i figured I could fix a efw things, since it was the first post and all. I won't do it again.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 21, 2003)

I just screwed up my IC post, so there are two IC posts. The second one is just the properly edited version of the first one, but I didn't see a reason to post the attachment twice, so use the attachment from the first with the text of the second. Sorry about that.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 21, 2003)

Just thought I'd let everybody know that the diaond throne web site has avatars for Arcana Unearthed, if anybody is intertested. Not saying we all have to use them, but if you want an avatar for your character, this is the place to get it. http://www.diamondthrone.com/displaycontent.cfm?iCatId=3&iConID=5


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2003)

Aradaor said:
			
		

> Mayhaps it would be wisest to send out the Akashic - no doubt *he* would be able to use the World Memory and sneak into and out of any potential ambush. Meanwhile, we can wait outside the grove, and formulate our stratagy based upon *his* report."



  Emphasis mine.  Kelsis is a woman, Arador.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

on the map is that a river running north and south of the town or is that just the main road that we came on?  asking out of character because i dont think chen would even take a look at it.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are indeed roads, the one from the south is the one you came in on, that same road continues north, and a smaller road enters the town from the east.


----------



## Arador (Sep 22, 2003)

Apologies, for some reason I was thinking Ael was the Akaschic. I'll edit my post if you want, or just not make that error again.


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 22, 2003)

Murphy's Law said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let everybody know that the diaond throne web site has avatars for Arcana Unearthed, if anybody is intertested. Not saying we all have to use them, but if you want an avatar for your character, this is the place to get it. http://www.diamondthrone.com/displaycontent.cfm?iCatId=3&iConID=5




You ... da ... man

Thanks


----------



## Arador (Sep 22, 2003)

Sadly there is only one Sibeccai avatar. And you nabbed it. But mine will certaintly do.

Anyways, I was wondering, do folks want to standardize the colors we use? It is rather varied right now.

Perhaps brown or red for speech? I think color is helpful to clarify what exactly is being spoken. Perhaps another color for game mechanics ala [Diplomacy +3] from my post...maybe say a whitish color?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 22, 2003)

I used a different color from Ray because a couple of the games I have been in have asked the players to each pick a different color.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm not too concerned about colors, so I'll leave it up too you guys. just as long as you put everything you say in quotes I can pick out dialogue, but if you want to use colors I'll abide by it as much as I can.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 22, 2003)

Just to confirm, I was about to throw in some Diamond Throne references but then I thought that it hasn't really been confirmed that we are in the lands of the Diamond Throne.  Should I avoid DT references?  I think there is at least one in my character background.


----------



## Arador (Sep 22, 2003)

I think what Macbeth is doing is having it located in some indeterminate DT locale (but in the DT setting) because he doesn't have the book, however once he gets the campaign setting, it will be fit in somewhere specific.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 22, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Just to confirm, I was about to throw in some Diamond Throne references but then I thought that it hasn't really been confirmed that we are in the lands of the Diamond Throne.  Should I avoid DT references?  I think there is at least one in my character background.



Arador got it exactly right: assume somewhere in the Diamond Throne for now, when I get the setting (probably fairly soon) I'll fit it in specific. Go ahead and make references, and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2003)

Personally, I don't usually see colors on the screen - when I post from work, I'm using a text-based browser off a unix telnet session.    So I've no real opinion on it.

And an OOC Note - Aelin does actually have a riding pony, which he usually rides, as it carries all his stuff.

Question for MacBeth - can you re-ready spells while riding along, assuming nothing untoward happens?  I need to know that afore I answer the IC post....


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm, readying spells while riding? Well, after re-reading the section on readying spells, I would say that you can, but that the constant motion of riding would make it slightly harder, so that readying new spells would take about 1 hour, 15 minutes. You should be able to just about squeeze in that hour and 15 minutes during the ride to the edge of the forest, so that you  can have new spells readied for whatever the forest brings.
(just so you know, I based this decision on the info on pg. 164 of AU. Since lack of notes and such can add time to the readying, I think that continous motion would have a similar effect.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

given the opportunity to change a few spells, chen will change canny effort for scent bane.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm in a bit of a characterization dilimma here, Aoe-Narara would want to have contingencies and the like all worked out, but doing so wouldn't really be interesting/fun in the game since play-by-message can take so long.  Thoughts?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 23, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> given the opportunity to change a few spells, chen will change canny effort for scent bane.



Just as long as you have some kind of riding animal you can do it, but if your on foot you can't focus well enough.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

We could somewhat abstract it with "Aeo-Namara and (whoever) work out contingencies plans for XYZ events as they travel."  The details aren't incredibly important, I'd think.  Although there could be some interesting stuff during the talks....


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the idea of abstracting the planning process for contingency plans, and I think that the thought Aoe has put into these plans would be worth a initiative bonus and possibly other types of bonuses if something untoward happens, since Aoe is essentialy "expecting the unexpected."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

nah chen doesnt have a mount, ill stick to my spell selection that i have then.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 24, 2003)

It looks like your all ready to head out, is there anything anybody still wants to do before youe leave or are you guys ready to hit the road?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm ready to sally forth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

Let's go rock, roll, and kick some bandit butt!


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 25, 2003)

sneakin' sneakin' sneakin' let's get the wagons sneakin'


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 25, 2003)

Ready to go with abstracted planning process. 

I assume the basic plan is for the sneaky people to sneak up and scout out the situation while remaining in yelling distance of the rest of the group, then come back and decide how to approach?  Or is that being abstracted as well?


----------



## Arador (Sep 25, 2003)

Yep, that about sums up our plans. And I am quite ready to move out.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 25, 2003)

mis-post.  Sorry.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 25, 2003)

Glad to see everybody's ready to go, either by character or by OOC post, look for a IC post this evening


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2003)

thought i would chime in with a ready to go too!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry to make you guys wait, but i'm a little overwhelmed with homework, so I'll make a IC post tomorrow. I really want to keep things moving, but I don't have the time to make a worthwile IC post today. 
On another note, I just wanted to say that I'm really happy with the pace of the game: not horribly fast, but not in danegr of stalling. This is just about the pace I was aiming for.

This is my 400th post, and here's to many more...


----------



## Arador (Sep 26, 2003)

Macbeth - http://www.diamondthrone.com/resources/pdf/DT_map_color.pdf - that is a full color map of the Diamond Throne world...it might help you set where the campaign is taking place, until you get the AMG.


----------



## Aernoeth (Sep 27, 2003)

That map is sweeeet


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

To respond to an in game question (the response is more mechanic realted, so I'll post it here):
Knowledge: Arcana (known as Knowledge: Magic in AU, but thats just semantics) applys to "Magic items, arcane mysteries, traditions, and legends" so I think that it wouldn't be useable to find the traces of magic use. But, there's nothing obviously magical about the ambush zone.


----------



## Arador (Sep 30, 2003)

I meant like tell tale signs, such asmaybe a scorched tree or something, from which Maedril could extrapolate the use of magic - not like detecting magic auras or something.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

Arador said:
			
		

> I meant like tell tale signs, such asmaybe a scorched tree or something, from which Maedril could extrapolate the use of magic - not like detecting magic auras or something.



Well, sure it could be used that way, sorry for the misunderstanding. But, unfortunately, there aren't any tell tale signs.


----------



## Arador (Sep 30, 2003)

I was under the impression that someone had mentioned a campfire or something, but rereading I dont think so. So everyone: Ignore that post, please.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

with an hour of prep Chenroeth can ready Scent Tracker.  Would I then be able to track using just that and my +5 wilderness survival?  I dont have the track feat, but it looks like I would have the best shot at it.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 2, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> with an hour of prep Chenroeth can ready Scent Tracker.  Would I then be able to track using just that and my +5 wilderness survival?  I dont have the track feat, but it looks like I would have the best shot at it.



Yeah, you could track just by scent, but the deeper into the woods you get, the worse visions would be, so combat might be harder deeper into the woods.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i know, thats why chen warned against heading in.  no one has darkvision, so we will need to use a sunrod or something to allow the night-vision people to see anything. okay i will wait and see if we want to spare the hour wait.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey Erekose, been meaning to ask you, where is Yokkaichi? Mie-ken?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

yup mie-ken, about 30 mins by train south of Nagoya.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry everyone, I'm confused. So are we all together now?  It just seemed like everyone started chipping in all of a sudden.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 3, 2003)

I believe that you are all together in the ambush zone. If anybody is not in the mabush zone, fell free to tell me, I'll correct my mistake.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 3, 2003)

Aelin is there.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2003)

When kelsis waved everyone to join, Chenroeth went in.  I assume everyone did.


----------



## Aernoeth (Oct 7, 2003)

Just a heads up to everyone.  Business happens, and I'll be living out of a suitcase from Oct 10-19th inclusive.  

The l'il guy regrets this trip to NPCland, but promises he'll be back soon.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 10, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> He dips the axe towards the trail bringing it slowly up to his nose while he mumbles a few arcane words. The runes on his axe glow a faint earthly colour before fading.



This is quite possibly the coolest, most stylish description of a spell being cast. Awesome, Erekose, awesome. I like the image of moving the athame from the road to his nose, symbolic for getting the scent. great stuff.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thank you, when I started writing the post I had him put the axe away first, but then I realized that I would have to accept spell failure if it wasnt in my hands.  Hopefully this trail wont be too hard to follow cause it only lasts for 10mins.  I can sacrifice all of my 0th level spells to cast it one more time, but after that I need to rest.


----------



## Aernoeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Is MacBeth around, or has the RL monster swallowed him or her up?

Any thoughts re: the impending server shut off?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2003)

What, other than the fact that this community is so overwhelmingly cool that they've raised at least $8,000 by now, and probably more still coming in?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

I am still here, and I was going ot post IC yesterday. Then the crisis hit. I got kind of caught up in that (reading that thread is a full time job), so expect a IC post tonight.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

I was watching that thread too. Man it grew quickly I am so happy to be a part of this community.  I look forward to the update.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

The IC post is up, enjoy, I think we may see some action soon... (laughs maniacaly)


----------



## Aernoeth (Oct 30, 2003)

Did the board survive the financial problems?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 30, 2003)

Aernoeth said:
			
		

> Did the board survive the financial problems?



We survived, and survived well. In fact, were out of debt and looking at paying a few YEARS in advence or a server upgrade. This  is really an awesome community.


----------



## Aernoeth (Oct 30, 2003)

Good news!  I'm not really sure who runs this place but webspace needs money alright (but thousands?).


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah it is alot, perhaps too much, but the part that matters is that when ENWorld needs to get something done, we do it, all of us, together.
Also, a general update for everybody, you can stop including class, race, etc info in the subject part of the post. If you could still thourgh in your name, that would be great, but i think I've got used to who's who. Some of you have already started doing this, and thats not a problem, I've gotten used to everybody, so I don't need the extra help of the subject line.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually I really like the whole name and stuff in the subject, I have implemented it in all my other games.  I guess it helps me so much cause of the number of games that I am in   If you are not opposed to it I will still stick it on my posts.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 30, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Actually I really like the whole name and stuff in the subject, I have implemented it in all my other games.  I guess it helps me so much cause of the number of games that I am in   If you are not opposed to it I will still stick it on my posts.



If you WANT to, then by all means, go ahead. i just know that sometimes adding all that info to the subject can be a little too much work for a short post.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 30, 2003)

I was wondering why Eric didn't just ask the community - I guess he was a little proud.  But yeah, with thousands of geeks, you're going to get the cash to pay, come on.  

Thousands is about right - he was 1600 in arreas, and it's 400 bucks a month for the server and the dedicated pipe - think about how much traffic ENWorld must see every month...

The thing that shocked me was that hes' been paying it on his own all this time - I always assumed there wer at least a few people....


----------



## Aernoeth (Oct 30, 2003)

$400/month!  That is wayy too much for a free site!  

Yikes.  That explains it.

I guess there's no money coming in from the publishing side?  That's too bad.

BTW the "name in the titles" system works great for me to remember who is who/what


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 30, 2003)

If you want to keep the full subject line, thats great, you just have the option of dropping it to name only if you'd like.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

Aernoeth it is a lot, but this site generates an amazing amount of traffic.  I havent seen any concrete numbers but I think I saw someone swinging around numbers to the tune of 150GB/month (course I could just be on glue - take this with more than a pound of salt).  Added to dedicated server hosting on a backbone and it adds up a lot.  I think I heard Morrus say that he owns the server so it doesnt include space costs.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2003)

Yup.  ENWorld runs on a dedicated server, hosted somewhere, from what I gather.  Typical hosting costs from what I've seen at 150-250 for a good place (backup power, people to reset your box, stuff like that), plus he has to have an insane amount of traffic (I'd buy 150gigs, especially if the store sends out their pdf's over his pipe).


----------



## Aernoeth (Nov 5, 2003)

A week's gone by since the last IC post by "That Scottish Play" 


How are we holding up?


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, there's beena series of worms on the campus network. I should be able to post tomorrow, assuming the network dosen't get hit again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Macbeth - sounds like my school.  When I plugged in my computer in August, I was infected with the Blaster worm within a half hour.  Some people were infected in as little as 10 minutes, sometimes less.  Big pain in the neck, just wanted to commiserate.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 5, 2003)

Finally seems that the network is up for the time being, and I managed to get an IC post up. Very sorry for the wait, If I could have posted earlier I would've.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (Kauai and Maui) from Thursday November 20 and won't be back until Sunday December 7. During this time most likely I won't have any access to a computer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

Sounds rough Cordo.   Have fun!  Swim in the ocean for me!


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got back from a weekend vacation myself, so I'm ready to get some posts in the IC thread. I'm having a hard time telling: have you guys decided on a course of action? As soon as you decide what you want to do, I'll do an IC post on the outcomes, but i need to know what you are planning.


----------



## Aernoeth (Nov 17, 2003)

I guess Aroe-Narara wants an answer to her OOC question before she pipes up, and once she does, we can take it from there


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 17, 2003)

Aernoeth said:
			
		

> I guess Aroe-Narara wants an answer to her OOC question before she pipes up, and once she does, we can take it from there



D'OH! My fault, guys, It had totally escaped me that you needed in IC response. Sorry for that. Let me get on thta now, expect to see a IC post later today.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2003)

hoot i wanna fight something soon   just hope that we are actually attacking the bad guys here.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 18, 2003)

*Yawn* By 'late today' I of course ment 'tomorrow.'(soory guys, I NEED some sleep. BIG Chem test today, and I've got the post mostly done, i just need to make sure it still seems coherent after a few hours sleep.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm getting close to going... So just a couple notes.

I don't think it will be that hard to autopilot Aoe-Narara. Feel free to say that she is brooding at the back of the group. 

Just one note. If we do decide to attack Aoe-Narara will enter the wardance/chi-julud state if at all possible before the group moves to attack.


----------



## Aernoeth (Nov 19, 2003)

Have a good trip 

'Course, being as you are in Japan, a trip to Hawaii isn't as exotic as it would be to those of us stuck in The Frozen Wastes


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

a trip to Hawaii is definitely still nice from over here.  for one its warm,  its starting to get cold.  one of the reasons why my wife and i are takin off to Thailand for our early Christmas vacation. Dec. 4-9 I wont be available to post - just to let you know.  Have fun in Hawaii Cordo.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks! Enjoy Thailand!  I've got to make it over there, too, one of these days.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 8, 2003)

Game seems to be stalled... Is our DM still having problems logging in/posting?


----------



## Aernoeth (Dec 8, 2003)

Dunno ... maybe he was waiting for the player vacations to end/Christmas season to end ...

Happy Holidays everyone, by the way!


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah, the game has stalled. I'm sorry, guys, but i may have to let this game drop.  My school work has really been catching up with me, but I'm not giving up yet. I would ask you to give me a week.  If things aren't looking better by then, I think I'll just have to say goodbye. But there is hope, just give me a week to see if I can make time.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 9, 2003)

I think we have a good group here (even if we are having a hard time agreeing on a plan, but that's probably the messageboard more than anything)... Some interesting characters and good characterization, so hopefully we can continue.


----------



## Aernoeth (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah it's almost impossible to decide on a plan in PBP, unless there's someone appointed to 'have the last word'


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

I too like the group we have going.  Good luck with your homework Macbeth, rl is far more important than gaming.  Here is hoping we continue too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

So, what's the buzz?  Is this game officially dead or are we just waiting until after break?  Just curious.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm still subscribed, so if it picks up, I'll be here.


----------



## Arador (Jan 9, 2004)

As will I. *shrugs*


----------



## Aernoeth (Jan 9, 2004)

Does anyone want to take over the GMing?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 10, 2004)

Im still here, though I dont think I could pull off another GMing gig.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2004)

Ditto - I'm primarily a player, not a GM.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 10, 2004)

Has anyone e-mailed Macbeth?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still around as well. 

Why, oh why, do all my games wither up and die?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just pmed him to see if there is a final word on the campaign.  Might try to pick it up, ill have to see how things go.


----------



## Aernoeth (Jan 17, 2004)

It was a pleasure, everyone! 

over and out


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry, guys. I keep thinking I may have time, but in reality I don't think is going to work. This game is, for all intents and purposes, dead. I hate to see a good PbP bite the dust, but I just can't make it. It was fun while it lasted, and you guys are a great group. Since you won't find it out in game, let me tell you guys that Kel was actually working for the 'bad guys,' and that "Murphy's Law" is just an alias for me. Kel was working against you guys, something that would have become apparent inside the keep.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, I guess that's the bane of all games off and online. No hard feelings--my post above was just as I was feeling unlucky that all my games are so shortlived.

Neet deception with Kel there! Reading Kel's description there are several hints to his nature.


----------

